
Traditional Crafts of Finland – Episode 1 – Puukko Knife Making - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLnqr6IGVgs
======
DanBC
There are a bunch of these kinds of video on Youtube, and I really enjoy
watching all of them.

We focus on one or two people. We start at the begining and work through.
Everything is explained, but not as if you're an idiot.

See also this, from 1970: _Art of the Marbler_
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyga8VMWXKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyga8VMWXKg)

